# informacion de pic con tx y rx de rf



## jullays (Sep 12, 2005)

necesito como crear un protocolo de información para transmirdatos con un pic por rf.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 12, 2005)

jullays,

Este tema es larguiiiiiisimo. ¿Por qué no especificas con un poco más de detalles, que es lo que realmente necesitas?

Si lo que quieres es desarrollar un circuito que se comunique por RF y esté basado en PIC, podrías ver esta página para que tomes una idea de que tan complejo puede ser:

http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html

¿Es un trabajo teórico, práctico o ambos?
¿Tienes que "inventar" el protocolo? pufff.... porque dices "crear".
¿Por qué RF?

Ese tema no es sencillo de tratar y hay muchas cosas involucradas en él. Por otro lado, ya existen protocolos para la trasmisión análogica y digital.

Por eso debes tratar de hacer la consulta con la mayor cantidad de datos posibles para que podamos responderte y orientarte correctamente

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

